# Fenland farm 1 of 2, Lincolnshire, June13



## The Wombat (Jun 23, 2013)

I went to visit a mate who lives in Nowheresville, Lincolnshire, and on the way, stopped off to see a couple of derelict farms. Due to their middle of nowhere location, these are refreshingly untrashed, and in a photogenic state of natural decay.

First up this one was 2 houses and a barn. Not sure when it was abandonded, but I estimate at least 30 years ago, judging by the hideous wall paper. The child’s bedroom wallpaper was really eerie. I hope there isn’t a sad story about this place.




























The Child's bedroom






































​Thanks for looking


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 23, 2013)

Great pics!
Thanks..


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 23, 2013)

looks good mate


----------



## gigi (Jun 23, 2013)

lovely decay! Great report


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice pics thanks for sharing .


----------



## fleydog (Jun 23, 2013)

You were lucky with the light, it's just right! Well spotted. Thank you.


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 23, 2013)

Nicely decayed. Liking the roof garden, especially. Thx for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 23, 2013)

fleydog said:


> You were lucky with the light, it's just right! Well spotted. Thank you.



Thanks, yes very lucky with the light. I'd already got external shots on the way in, but when the sun came out later I grappled out the camera quickly, and fighting the wind, bagged some more shots. Couldn't miss an opportunity like that


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought the childrens wallpaper was ace,thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Mongoose (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice report, cheers for sharing


----------



## frizman (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice photos. Thanks for sharing. I missed out on that one


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 24, 2013)

great find and ace piks to go with it


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 27, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> I thought the childrens wallpaper was ace,thanks for sharing.



thanks, the wallpaper was a good find
I found it a bit creepy 
Hope there wasnt a sad storey connected with this place


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys.
Ive had a bit off interest on this place via PM. I dont want this place to get trashed, so only giving out location info to members who have contributed to the community.
Thanks for your understanding


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 13, 2013)

my kind of place ... nice one


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 5, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> my kind of place ... nice one



Thanks Judderman!


----------

